# Blue Eyes



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

Wat exactly are all of the faults that come from a pit having blue eyes? and how do determine if a pit is going to be real stocky with a huge head or more lean with a fit head


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Scarface said:


> Wat exactly are all of the faults that come from a pit having blue eyes?


*A blue eye APBT and is solid white. Has a good chance at seeing and hearing problems.*


Scarface said:


> and how do determine if a pit is going to be real stocky with a huge head or more lean with a fit head


*Uhh, obvoisly by knowing what the parents look like and good genes.*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Scarface said:


> how do determine if a pit is going to be real stocky with a huge head


if he's mixed


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The pup in your avatar is cute! How old?

Like others have said how the pup will look depends on his genes. So seeing not only the parents but the full pedigree is a huge help. Plus a reputable breeder will be able to tell you that info.

If you are worried that a young pup has blue eyes like the one in your avatar... give it time. ALL of them are born with blue eyes and MOST change as they get around 4-6 months fully to other colors.

Here is a thread already up and going on blue eyes
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...n/5954-serious-fault.html?highlight=blue+eyes


----------



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

The pup in your avatar is cute! How old?

he is 3 weeks and i will pick him up in about 2 more weeks. And thanks for the info..


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*like patch said, it sounds like you seen your pup at 2-3 weeks all dogs eyes are a glossy dark blue at that age the dogs eyes will probably look different when you go and get him.*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Scarface said:


> The pup in your avatar is cute! How old?
> 
> he is 3 weeks and i will pick him up in about 2 more weeks. And thanks for the info..


 The breeder actually should not be letting the pups go before 8 weeks in my opinion. Also many states also have laws against pups leaving the breeders home that soon.
here is a link to the state by state laws:
http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysaletable.htm


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> if he's mixed


:goodpost:

Just look at the parents, and that's how your pup will look later on.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

NesOne said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Just look at the parents, and that's how your pup will look later on.


that's not always true....it depends on what kind of breeding has been done....


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> The breeder actually should not be letting the pups go before 8 weeks in my opinion. Also many states also have laws against pups leaving the breeders home that soon.
> here is a link to the state by state laws:
> http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysaletable.htm


*I was going to say the same thing in my post. But i assumed he might have took the picture when the pup was 3 weeks and maybe joined the forum a week our so later. But if not i would not get the dog before 7,8 weeks if the breeder will let the dog go before 6 i would try and get my money back and would have never bought a dog from somebody that would let that happing that right there tells you that person was in it for the quick buck and wants the dogs out as quick as possible because he doesn't want to deal with his situation and responsibly that he got himself into. And i would go to a different breeder you may have falling in love with the dog already etc etc but you have to think in the long run. But also i also think of it as in i know this dog is going to a good home if i get him and would hate to see somebody else get him that would not treat him right. IMO *


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i usually look at the parents. it usually helps for me. if you have an american pitbull terrier and it is stocky and has a huge head its not a pure bred. 

a pitbull is suposed to weigh 40-60 lbs depending on if its male or female. im not sure about the eyes though some people say they will be blind or have badvision or be deaf. but i dont know if its true for every dog i find that usually blue colored pitbulls have blue eyes.


----------

